# Schubkarrenreifen...



## senator20_2000 (3. Jan. 2020)

Moin!
 Ich hab mal ne Frage zu euren Schubkarrenreifen....
Das Problem ist , mein Weg in den Garten (KGV) ist je nach dem wo ich einen Parkplatz finde mindestens 250m, somit kommen da schnell ein Paar Kilometer zusammen. Verschlissen hab ich (in 5Jahren) nun schon 3x Mantel , Mind. 5 Schläuche (zwar auch immer wieder geflickt aber auch das hat seine Grenzen) und ja um den Fehler auszuschießen gabs auch schon 2 neue Felgen...Nun hatte ich letzten Herbst die Faxen dicke und hab mir so ein Ausgeschäumtes (also Unplattbares) Komplettrad geholt. Ja das ist schon mal bis jetzt nicht Platt gegangen ABER das Rad ist so hart, das die Schubkarre (Okay außer mit Erde Vollbeladen) nur am Hüpfen ist, Holzbretter muss ich immer angurten um sie nicht zu verlieren...aber am schlimmsten ist es mit Bierkästen (die klappern, durch das springen, wahnsinn...)
Der Weg ist 1/3 Rasengittersteine (mit Füllstein) und 2/3 Sandweg mit den Typischen Grasbüscheln....
So nun meine Frage in die Runde, gibts es "relativ" weiche "unplattbare Schubkarrenreifen?
Unsere Baumärkte im Umkreis haben alle die selbe Marke.


----------



## Frank Burkhard (4. Jan. 2020)

Ja, die gibt es. Habe Vollgummireifen auf meinen beiden Schubkarren und auf der Sackkarre. 
Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
Hatte ich vor Jahren auf Amazon bestellt, finde aber den Link dazu nicht mehr.

Liebe Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Jan. 2020)

Gib mal "Schubkarrenrad für Rasengittersteine" in die Google-Suche ein. Da sind einige Links dabei für die Räder, die Deine Wünsche erfüllen.


----------



## Frank Burkhard (4. Jan. 2020)

Danke, Gisela.
Jetzt habe ich meine Schubkarrenreifen wieder gefunden.
Ich setze jetzt mal den Link dazu ein. Klare Kaufempfehlung, die Räder haben sich seit Jahren bei mir im Praxistest bewährt.
Unkaputtbar, nie mehr platte Reifen.
Saugut und gar nicht teuer.

Liebe Grüße,
Frank

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## senator20_2000 (5. Jan. 2020)

Moin! Danke An Gisela und Frank! Naja Das mit der google suche hat nicht so geklappt,da ja alle Hersteller/Verkäufer mit "hohem" Fahrkomfort werben.
Frank die Gelben die du hast, wie Hart/Weich sind die denn? vom Preis her wäre es ja wirklich super 

Schönen Sonntag allen Noch


----------



## Frank Burkhard (5. Jan. 2020)

Die Gelben fahren sich wie Luftreifen.
Ich kann die Reifen wirklich nur empfehlen.
Wie gesagt, ich hab die schon seit Jahren auf meiner Karre und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.
Und bei mir wird, wenn ich mal am Buddeln bin, weder Mensch noch Material geschont. 
Die halten wirklich viel aus.


----------



## senator20_2000 (5. Jan. 2020)

Moin Frank ! ja genau das mein ich eben, wenn ich meine Schubkarre mit Erde oder ähnlich schwerem voll mache, fährt sich mein Reifen auch völligproblemlos. Aber Lade ich nur leichte sachen (z.B. 2 Bierkisten) ist mein Reifen einfach zu hart. Wenn ich da im Garen ankomme muss ich erst mal ne halbe stunde warten, weil geschütteltes Bier immer so schnell auf der Flasche will


----------



## Frank Burkhard (5. Jan. 2020)

Ja, der rollert wie ne 1, egal wie leicht oder schwer beladen.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2020)

Frank Burkhard schrieb:


> Und bei mir wird, wenn ich mal am Buddeln bin, weder Mensch noch Material geschont.


Im Vergleich


senator20_2000 schrieb:


> weil geschütteltes Bier immer so schnell auf der Flasche will




......................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Frank Burkhard (5. Jan. 2020)

Naja, es ist halt ein Schubkarrenreifen und kein Luftkissen.
Ist der Boden holperig und man rumpelt da mit Karacho drüber, dann wird auch das Bier durchgeschüttelt.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2020)

Ich glaube beim Carsten wäre das Bier schon auf halben Weg alle, drum lässt er es lieber von seiner Frau bringen


----------

